# Baby Blanket - double sided 2 colours



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

A blanket I remember as a child, an aunt made them for all the young children, after many years she showed me how to make it.
great baby gift,


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket. It looks so delicate, perfect for a baby.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's really nice. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So Pretty? What a great look. I've never seen anything like that. Just thinking of all the different color combos that would be possible. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

A very beautiful blanket.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

OK, beautiful work. Now you have us all hoping for the pattern.
PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lourdes perales (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful! I would like to make one for future baby. Could you please share the pattern? Thank You. [email protected]

Lourdes


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

am working on writting it down will post as soon as done


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

That would be a good pattern to have.


----------



## sunflowerjo (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, this is so pretty! I'm looking forward to you posting the pattern when you have it done. Thanks so much!


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Crochet chain (I usually make a meter chain)

Row 1: (2 x double chain, chain stitch, 2 double chain) = cluster (in every 3rd chain stitch from previous row) 1 x chain stitch, next cluster in the 3rd chain stitch from previous row.

Row 2: chain 6, 1 chain stitch in the chain stitch between each cluster from previous row.

Row 3: as per 1st row of cluster into the cluster from the 1st row, 

Row 4: as per row 2, in 2nd colour (six chain)

Every 2 row are done in 1 colour and the change to the next colour

Now this row is the secret of the double colour sides:

Done as per the 1st row however you must when crocheting the cluster, catch the chain of the 2nd row (must be the same colour ) and so on. 

In other words: you will crochet the first 2 row in white, then you will do another 2 row in blue. You will then crochet again in white and catch the chain of the first set of the white chain and so on , you must make sure that each time you catch the chain it must be on the same side as per colour, one colour will be back and the next colour will be front .

I hope you understand what I have written here, feel free to send a message and will try to help


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful,love the colours.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i started one of these many years ago still in my stash, lost the pattern,found it just a few days ago, got smart and typed "2 sided shell afgan" in search engine, but thank you for the pattern

nan-ma esther


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

beautiful....thanks for posting the pattern


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning!!


Pam


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is a gorgeous blanket and thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a beautiful pattern. I found instructions for a similar one here: http://pipersgirls.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/full-page-fax-print.pdf Again, because it is a pdf file, you just have to wait for a few seconds for the black screen to jump to life!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very delicate and pretty. Well done!


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Two-color Reversible Shells Afghan (crochet pattern)
http://www.tamemymind.com/blog/pages/two-colorreversibleshellsafghancrochetpattern.html
if you go to this site you can print the pattern and i think better instructions.
good luck and enjoy


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful!! Thank you for the pattern


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 25, 2011)

This is beautiful. Puts my attempts to shame


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant, I just can't wait to try making one. It is so pretty. Well done. I might make one each for my daughters,( put them in the bottom draw, do any of you remember them?) if they ever have any kids. ones 29 and the other is 31.


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Luv it


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

Very beautiful, I'm going to give it a go in white and pink for my great grandaughters baptism. Thank you for posting the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is just beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

What yarn did you use, and please post the pattern


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Really beautiful. I may have to work in my rusty crochet skills....


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is so beautiful. Leonora


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

What a lovely blanket - I am trying to figure it out from thepattern -- how is it made? I and many other, I am sure, woukld like some explanation.
Many thanks.
sherry


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

That is so nice,love it


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

I've made this pattern several times. Changing needle size, yarn, etc. It is such a nice pattern and people love to receive it as a gift. I made myself one using varigated brown yarn and whiteto go on the back of the sofa.

Irisbel


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi the patten is posted as well as a link to a good and better one


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I really like your baby blanket. Sometimes I wish I could crochet, but I have so many request for knitted afghans I just do not have time to learn to crochet.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very sweet and sure looks fun to do, thanks for posting


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

what a beautiful blanket and it looks nice and snuggly. will you share the pattern?


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

this is stunning! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful work looks nice and warm!


----------



## debdetlaf (Jan 18, 2012)

That is beautiful, it will be cherished for years to come.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

its so very pretty a wonderful job!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the patterns. It is such a nice blanket and I can hardly wait to start one.


----------



## Minniemoe (Dec 25, 2011)

HI--Does anyone have a similar pattern that can be knitted??


----------



## smae.smith (Nov 8, 2011)

beautiful - thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Very very pretty. I'm not a crocheter, but this looks like the "shell" stitch? I'm probably wrong!


----------



## chamre2003 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going to have to try this one. I am working on one that is made with a double ended crochet hook, its a reversible ripple in bright orange and cream.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## my3boys (Jan 21, 2012)

Just Beautiful


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

knitnut said:


> OK, beautiful work. Now you have us all hoping for the pattern.
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 DITTO to the Nutty Knitter's comments. Oops that's 'Knitnut.' Eh . . , same, same. OK karend1, you have us drooling. Not only is the Baby Blanket beautiful but your crocheting is lovely too. thank you for sharing.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

What is a meter chain? Is that just another way of counting the length of chains made to start?

Just wondering 
KatM


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

A beautiful blanket. Thanks for the patter, KAREND1


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

Did I miss the pattern? How sad - I do both knit and chrochet and would love to make it. Where, o where is the pattern? How foolish of me to have missed it ...
thank you
Sherry


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

Just go back to page 1 and it is still there.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is so unusual, great work, I love it. Can't crochet tho. Gorgeous blanket.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have used soft baby yarn and size 5 crochet needle.
find it very soft and great for the babies


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

I never thought I could crochet and took it one step at a time , started with the easy square blanket and now can do anything both knitting and crochet


----------



## grandmother15 (Nov 29, 2011)

My mother made one for our daughter 42 years ago. It was yellow and white. Those years we did not know the sex of the baby, hence the color.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

katm13 the meter chain= is the length about 40 inches
I dont' count the chain stitches and found it earsier just to make a chain of around 40 inches. it makes a good size blanket for a baby cot


----------



## Grandma Cate (May 3, 2011)

Thank you! Such a useful pattern. I can think of several other ways than the baby blanket.


----------



## Grandma Cate (May 3, 2011)

Thank you! Such a useful pattern. I can think of several other ways than the baby blanket.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Minniemoe said:


> HI--Does anyone have a similar pattern that can be knitted??


Am such a bumbling beginner crocheter --- would also prefer this in a knitted pattern. Anyone out there have one (or a similar one, with the same double-sided 2-color theme) ???

Beautiful blanket and many thanks for the pattern and link. Maybe someday . . . (unless a knitted version shows up) . . .

Jan


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

karend1-That is so beautiful. Thank you for taking the time to write it out for us. Can't wait for the post!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Lovely! I have never seen anything like this and appreciate you sharing it with us!!


----------



## gommy (Apr 14, 2011)

I didi this pattern many years ago and forgot about it thanks for sharing and I hope I can remember how to do it


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't believe I've never seen this before. My family were all crochet maniacs. Pity I don't have any babies coming to make me a granny, so I'll just have to make this for me. Darn!


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Love it! Am too hoping for the pattern!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket and TODA RABA for posting. Yona


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Very Pretty and different.


----------



## sparky36 (Jan 10, 2012)

Very beautiful!! Don't crochet ...yet, but I just have to learn, so I can try this pattern!!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Karen,
I have never seen anything like this. It is stunning but beyond my abilities I think. I have no idea for instance even what a double chain is!! It''s gorgeous though!
marilyn


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

knitnut said:


> OK, beautiful work. Now you have us all hoping for the pattern.
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DITTO!!!!!!! I've done many a different stitch over the years never saw this and I'm soooooo willing to learn. Do's it at least have a name so we can hunt it down ourselves.

SHOULD HAVE READ ALL THE POSTS BEFOR WRITING THIS. GOT THE PATTERN. THANKS SO MUCH TO ALL WHO PUT IT ON HERE.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful work, lucky baby!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

So different. Thanks so much for the pattern. Added to my to do pile!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful and thanks for the pattern!


----------



## just Kath (Oct 3, 2011)

really beautiful, I do a Hungarian baby rug, you people call it 
wool eater but will give this a try, its lovely to have something different, thank you


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful Blanket..Wish I knew how to crochet..


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

What is the name of this pattern Please? I don't think that I can follow this pattern very well.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks so much! That is just beautiful!


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful blanket, thanks for the instructions. It seems a bit complicated but I just might give it a go.


----------



## Linda U (Jan 5, 2012)

What a beautiful blanket you did a wonderful job.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I love it but I need to sit and work on it. It's tough to do when I'm aw work any my hooks & yarns are at home. LOL 

Thanks for sharing.

Anita


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting this beautiful blanket and pattern. I had just got out my yarn to make a blanket, now it will be this one.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Its beautiful..! Pattern sounds too complicated for me to do.


----------



## Ms.Lefty (May 6, 2011)

Very pretty. And thanks for posting the pattern I will put that on my to do list.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice blanket...love the colors. Looks warm and cuddly.


----------



## mnadz50 (May 12, 2011)

Love your baby blanket! Wish I could crochet


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Oh Karen, It is LOVELY!!!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Karen, Thank you so much for posting a picture of this gorgeous, lacey blanket!!! Thank you for writing up the pattern. I have been knitting for the Grandbabies, but this is a must do. 

Your work is beautiful!!! I am excited!!


----------



## EFM (Jul 20, 2011)

Dear Karen,

I am part of a group of women who knit and crochet blankets for termially ill children in a local hospital. We would love the pattern to this lovely blanket.

If anyone is interested in joining our group we would love to have you.

Ellen
[email protected]


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

What an amazing technique..It is beautifully done.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Such a lovely baby blanket! Thanks for the pattern. My husband's job took us to live in Israel from July 1995-July 1996. We lived in Caesaria. Wonderful people and such a beautiful country!
God bless,
Shirley


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

how beautiful. I want to learn how to make it too. Would you share?


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing pattern, I found it after I asked for it


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

your blanket is beautifully done - thank you for taking the time to type out the pattern and post it for us. I have saved your pattern along with the picture your posted as my guide and hopefully soon will have a blanket for my granddaughter that will be similar to yours


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Really beautiful, heirloom for sure.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

karend1 said:


> am working on writting it down will post as soon as done


Lovely baby blanket. Looking forward to the post of the pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Karen, I might not be doing something right. I am wondering if you could post a picture of the beginning portion, front and back, so I can see if mine looks like yours. Also, do you disconnect the yarn every two rows, or do you chain an carry it up from below, when used last.
Thank you so much,
Arleen


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

marcylka said:


> karend1 said:
> 
> 
> > am working on writting it down will post as soon as done
> ...


look on page 1 for pattern


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

AJP said:


> Karen, I might not be doing something right. I am wondering if you could post a picture of the beginning portion, front and back, so I can see if mine looks like yours. Also, do you disconnect the yarn every two rows, or do you chain an carry it up from below, when used last.
> Thank you so much,
> Arleen


there is no need to disconect the yarn keep on crocheting,
send me a picture of what you have done so far
my mail is [email protected]


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine does not look like that. I am going to try again and see if I can get it to look like that. It appears that you use the second color on row 3 & 4. When you make row 4, do you push the chain 6 away, to the front or the back?


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pictures!! I had to double chain (our double crochet) in each fourth chain, on the first row, because mine was curving badly. I don't know if my baby yarn is thicker or what, but it lays nicely now. Mine looks like yours now!!! I will do a few more rows and take a picture and see if I can post it before my husband comes home. If not he'll help me later.

It is interesting that I am using pink and white also. I thought I would make a small sample and let my daughter use it for her doll. It is such a lovely pattern. Thank you for your kind help.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

How much yarn do you use for a baby blanket? I want to go buy what I need as soon as possible. Thank you so much! I am so excited about how beautiful this is and so are several of my daughters.

I have a Grandchild due in April and one in Sept. I hope to get one done by then.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

karend1 said:


> Crochet chain (I usually make a meter chain)
> 
> Row 1: (2 x double chain, chain stitch, 2 double chain) = cluster (in every 3rd chain stitch from previous row) 1 x chain stitch, next cluster in the 3rd chain stitch from previous row.
> 
> ...


If you google in Reversible crochet or double sided crochet there are quite a few patterns using this technique. They are beautiful and unique. Terri.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh Wow!!! that is really lovely.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

when you start the rows the chain per colour must be on the side of the cluster in the same colour.
the first time I made it , it took me a few tries till I got it right


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

6 ball of 100 gram
3 per colour


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for the information! It has been fun working on the doll blanket. It is amazing to me that you, my teacher, are in another country and I am learning to make such a special pattern for my dear Grandchild's baby blanket. I am blessed by your gift. Thank you again!


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for posting the pattern.I can hardly wait to start it.truly lovely.


----------



## DonnaLynne (Feb 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the pattern Karen.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 3, 2011)

This is an awesome blanket!!! Can you share the pattern?
Barbara


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

karend1 said:


> katm13 the meter chain= is the length about 40 inches
> I dont' count the chain stitches and found it earsier just to make a chain of around 40 inches. it makes a good size blanket for a baby cot


Thanks for the info. A good way to look at the size you want to make, one problem would be how much yarn to buy. What do you use as your guide for that?

KatM


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi
The size I make the blankets are about
1.35/1 meter = 40/55 inch
i use 3 balls of each colour 100 gram (I think around 3.5 ounce)
Hope this helps


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Barbra, you can find the patter in previous posting as well as a few links online.


----------



## Janet2 (Feb 9, 2011)

definitely would like pattern
[email protected]


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Janet2 said:


> definitely would like pattern
> [email protected]


I found this site with good videos showing how to do double sided crochet. It is called Interlocking Crochet as well. There seem to be lots of different names. This lady called Tanis Galik has written a book on the subject, and on the site you can see some of the wonderful patterns you can do with this. Its worth looking at. I am going to check it out in more detail when I have time. There is lots to explore on there.

http://www.interlockingcrochet.com


----------



## sheilah516 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is beautiful. Do you have the pattern?


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh,that's lovely and looks so soft and cosy with the 2 layers


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

karend1 said:


> A blanket I remember as a child, an aunt made them for all the young children, after many years she showed me how to make it.
> great baby gift,


The blanket looks so soft and comfy. What type of yarn and what size hook would you suggest? I am behind one baby gift, so-o.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

I use soft baby wool 3 or4 ply 
and size 4.5 or 5 hook


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

My mother did double-crochet afghans for many family members. It seemed miraculous! This is gorgeous.


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

karend1 said:


> I use soft baby wool 3 or4 ply
> and size 4.5 or 5 hook


Thanks! I may decide to not use wool because of problems with allergies, but I WILL crochet this lovely blanket.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Am sure you can use cotton as well
good luck


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

This is beautiful. I'm definitely going to learn this. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knittynut (Feb 6, 2011)

Karen, Please send me this pattern it is gorgeous . I have searched high and low for this pattern. Here is my email address [email protected] I will be ever so grateful 
From knittynut


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, I have a new great niece. She's still in the incubator. I want to make this!


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

knittynut said:


> Karen, Please send me this pattern it is gorgeous . I have searched high and low for this pattern. Here is my email address [email protected] I will be ever so grateful
> From knittynut


I have sent it to your mail


----------



## knittynut (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you Karen, you were so quick. Thank you
God bless you


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! That is so unique. I have never seen it before either.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

what this stitch called.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is just gorgeous!


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it is shell"", you can find the pattern on page one
or if you want can mail it to you.


----------



## trixies (Mar 21, 2017)

Karen - do you still have the pattern for this blanket?


----------



## trixies (Mar 21, 2017)

Karen - do you have the pattern or the name of the pattern? Would love to try this.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Crochet chain (I usually make a meter chain)

Row 1: (2 x double chain, chain stitch, 2 double chain) = cluster (in every 3rd chain stitch from previous row) 1 x chain stitch, next cluster in the 3rd chain stitch from previous row.

Row 2: chain 6, 1 chain stitch in the chain stitch between each cluster from previous row.

Row 3: as per 1st row of cluster into the cluster from the 1st row, 

Row 4: as per row 2, in 2nd colour (six chain)

Every 2 row are done in 1 colour and the change to the next colour

Now this row is the secret of the double colour sides:

Done as per the 1st row however you must when crocheting the cluster, catch the chain of the 2nd row (must be the same colour ) and so on. 

In other words: you will crochet the first 2 row in white, then you will do another 2 row in blue. You will then crochet again in white and catch the chain of the first set of the white chain and so on , you must make sure that each time you catch the chain it must be on the same side as per colour, one colour will be back and the next colour will be front .

I hope you understand what I have written here, feel free to send a message and will try to help


----------

